# Its been an excellent week . (lots of pics)



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

And getting better . 

Things seem to be going good lately . Only one of three new tanks cracked so far . 

And I got some new frogs this week too . 
Here's lookin at ya . 
















































They are not super bold but not shy either . They are wesome looking frogs ! 


I finally figured out which one of the two possible frogs were calling in the new Escudo pairs tank this week . This skinny little guy . He's just 5 or so months old .









And I came home to some awesome findings this evening . 


I found eggs in my new Cristobal tank . I guess all his calling paid off . 
























Not very good pics of the eggs they are in a tight place . They don't look good yet , so I guess a few more trys to get it right . They are still young yet .

I moved my Eldorado's to a permanant tank last week finally ! And when I moved them The female was SOOOO fat I was a little concerned . I didn't think she would be able to climb into the broms ! 
But I found out why tonight . 
Holy Crap , I never seen this many eggs from one pumilio . One clutch I counted 20+ eggs !!! OMG
















She did make it up into the broms though .  

I found a couple more Cristobal froglets too . 








this one looks like it will be stunning when it gets big . Lots of spots on it . 








There are a couple more in the tank that I haven't caught yet . 

And best of all I saw one of my Escudos in my 3rd tank out in the open and not hiding on the back wall for a change and got a nice picture and realised it was taking care of eggs .  I think it was the male watering them . I never heard calling from the tank ever in 8 months and had no idea of either frogs sex untill tonight . And better , the eggs are good you can see them dividing in the picture . Wooo Hooo ! 

















I moved my vents out of one tank and moved them into another a couple weeks ago . They were all so shy in their old tank that I hardly ever saw them . And when I did it was only for a split second . Now there is one that dosen't run right away when I come into the room . I almost for got how pretty they are . And I got a shot of one of them tonight . 








I even found eggs in here a week ago already . 

And some of my first tinc tads look to soon be popping their front legs soon . I know its probably too early to tell but they look like they are pretty big so hopefully no SLS . And they are starting to get get some color too . 



















Lastly , I finally have some Variabilis tads in the water that didn't die right away so I hope they turn out ok this time .

I have some more new frogs coming soon too , so I'll post pictures of them soon .


----------



## Brian Ferriera (Nov 1, 2006)

OK the pumilio clutch is insane.. Looks more like a tricolor clutch then a pumilio...can 1 frog rase that many tadpoles??? Pics are wonderful thanks for sharing
Brian


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Wow! Sounds like you're doing well on all fronts! Hopefully everything continues on this way!!

-Matt

PS. VERY VERY nice pictures!


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

As I've said in a recent email Mark, your doing a great job there. Well done. 

I'd like to see that vent tank shot. I've got some Blackwater I never see, and I'm thinking they need a new set up.

Best,


----------



## Phyllobates (Dec 12, 2008)

Impressive. Thanks for sharing pics Mark


----------



## ckreef (Aug 29, 2008)

WOW!!! Awesome frogs! I have to get some thumbs. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bananaman (Mar 21, 2009)

Wow beautiful frogs. Vanzo's, Cristobal, Escudos, and veraderos as well are all thumbs I would love to have to someday. Those vanzo's are especially breathtaking


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

The Vent tank . There is more floor space than it looks . A big piece of driftwood and lots of leaf litter . 









I just threw it together with left over plants from my old tanks .  after sterilizing them . It turned out nicer than I expected .

My tricolors haven't ever produced a clutch that big !


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Very cool and drop me a line when you have some for sale...


----------



## i_am_bedford_falls (Nov 23, 2006)

I personally think that the Iquitos vents are some of the most beautiful frogs out there, perhaps a little under appreciated.


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

Insane number of eggs, your lucky guy congrats.


----------



## colb (Mar 13, 2008)

Wow! Thanks for those amazing photos! You are one lucky frogger!!!


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

Congratulations! 

At first I wasn't sure about the vanzos but I'm really starting to come around . I'd wish you good luck but I don't think you need it! Take care .


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

OK..................you guys really need to stop posting pics of the vanzolinis. I haven't seen a bad pic of those guys yet.

Nice job Mark!!!


----------



## papaK (Apr 4, 2007)

You have a great collection there... That's a lot of eggs!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

that first shot is great!!! that is one huge clutch for a pumilio.


----------



## Lilypad87 (Feb 21, 2007)

wow those are some amazing pics, ive never heard of the vanzo's until the last few days when you guys have been posting pics up but they are one of the coolest pdf's ive seen. gratz on all the eggs too!


----------



## Tommy24 (Jan 13, 2008)

AWESOME!!!!! Happy for you man. Your construction skills AND breeding skill keep me in constant amazment.


----------



## Newt1 (Feb 25, 2007)

amazing vanzo pics 
I would love to see more


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

I think the frogs deserve a little credit .  They are doing all the work . 

Well 3 of the alanis froglets popped both front legs , and they look good . No sls , Yes . 

I Found some eggs in my Cayo de agua tank the other day , these were paired with different ( proven ) mates for a year or so and didn't do any thing , no breeeding at all , so I changed them around with different mates and a month later they finally laid eggs . So I guess like people just because they are male and female dosn't mean they will get along . 

I got a new picture of my shyest frog today , I've literally gone almost a year with out ever seeing her ! And it seems she has lost her right eye somehow since the last time that I saw her . But it looks like it has healed ok and hasn't seemed to effect her eating at all since she is nice and chubby . And seems she was laying eggs when I took this picture . Another woo hoo . Normally she would have jumped away , like fast ! 









Last fall I noticed my male in one tank was getting real thin and had trouble moving . So I quarinteened him but I thought I caught it too late . But with some meds and food and solitary confinement he finally came around . I finally caught one in time to save . I put him in a ten gal temp tank last week and took him out of the 190 tub he was in for five months and he looks much better and happier . I picked up another female for him too and he has been calling ever since . I just hope she dosn't wear him out !








It's weird when he was sick he lost almost all his spots and yellow color , which have come back almost fully now . He originally also had a green pearlescent sheen to him which hasen't come back though . 









I spotted another Cristo froglet hanging around the brom a couple days ago too . He will pop out and then pop right back in when you look in the tank . Fast little bugger . It's real shy yet . He looks almost ready to start looking for food . The parents have almost no spots at all . Five out of the six froglets have spots .


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

Stunning! What are the names of those pums? That recovered male is especially nice.


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

Do the Escudo have the same call as other pumilio?


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

The yellow pumilio are from the 2006 SNDF importation that had no site data . So some people thought they looked like Rio broncos or Cristobals and called them that , but they most likely are not , so some people just call them "06" imports . There were yellow/black and orange/black ones both imported at the same time .

The Escudos call sounds like my other pumilio but a little softer , except once when I was messing around in his tank and he got pissed off and let me have it real loud . Really suprised me ! It wasn't the come hither type of call either , he just sounded anoyed . But I usually don't hear them outside the tank unless I'm real close . 

I found the cutest Intermedius froglet in their tank yesterday with the neatest patterning , it looked like the five on a dice and then it hopped right on my hand , so neat . They have only raised I think four froglets in tank since I got them so its nice to see one in there . 

I finally found another clutch from my Retics this evening , their first for about six months . I just hope they are good this time . They haven't yet produced a good clutch of eggs yet . 
And also some in the Imitator and variabilis tanks .

And I found a clutch of eggs in the yellow / spotted males tank tonight too . 

When it rains it pours !  Then they lay eggs .  literally . Its raining now. 

I think the only ones not laying are the Standard Lamasi and S.I.


----------



## alluringeli (Apr 20, 2009)

You have an amazing collection of pdf. Seems like you have you hands full lol. Good luck with all the eggs hope they all hatch. im sure in the days to come youll probably find more tads. keep us updated. look foward to seeing more pics. Hey once they get a little older if you needa make space i have plenty of space for them beautiful froglets lol. good luck....


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

The Ups guy dropped off a box today .  With some new stuff . 

I got a 0.0.4 Veradero , they are not real bold yet , they are getting used to there new surroundings . I was able to get a couple pictures of them . 

I wasn't going to put them right in the tank but they were going crazy in the cup and I thought I wouldn't be able to get them in a 190 with out them going everywere but the tub ! 

















this is a wierd picture , the head spot looks like an eye . With the bright orange on them they are not going to be hard to spot !









And I also got 0.0.3 Summersi . These are soo nice , hopefully they are not real shy .
This one has a spot in the middle of the star on his head . 

































And here are a couple more shots of my male .


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Mark
I have found somersii [aka yellow fants] to be moderately bold. Not as shy as true fants for sure. I'd say in line with many imitator I've kept.

A pearl....keep film canisters on the floor, with a 1/4 fill of H2O. 

Good luck!


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

Here are a couple more new frog pictures .

One of my new Bribri froglets , this guy is bold ! The other one is just the opposite . The color of these are awesome ! 









And a couple new Colon froglets . I'm hoping at least one is female . 

















I got a couple other new pairs too will post pictures of them too .


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

what size are your pumilio tanks?


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

Most of them are custom 11"w x 17"d x 24"h (almost 20 gal) or 20 H's


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

ok thanks good to know, Im setting up a few 20g high verts right now.


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

Pigface you have real good taste in frogs! Love the BriBri. Would you consider this the culmination of years of patience or is this just the way it is with your collection?


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

First off I don't have any patience  and I haven't been at this that long . But at this time , since I have ALMOST all the types of frogs I wanted when started collecting , I buy what is available , luck into or what I want most when I have some extra money  to spend .

I cant wait till the Bribri grow a little they are still real young and the one is all over the temp tank so far not shy at all . 

The Colon pics , the green is a little washed out , they are greener in real life . But not as much yet as my adults . They also seem less shy than the adults too but only time will tell if they stay that way . 

I also got a pair of Siquirres - Black jeans with the other pumilio too , but I have only seen one once since I put them in a tank .  I'll get some good pics up when they get acclimated and start showing themselves . They were not supposed to be real shy . 

This is the best shot at the moment , not much though . If you use your imagination  ........ 
They will look better when I can get some good shots . They looked awesome in the cups before putting them in the tank . Dark blood red with small black spots with dark grey-black on the legs .


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

Nice collection, Its always nice to see folks reactions to what you have in your collection.


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

A couple updates , The massive clutch from the Eldorados went bad . But that didn't deter them at all , there is another clutchn of 11 ready to be transported and another new clutch of 11 . No wonder she looked so huge . That's over 40 eggs in two weeks or so . 
I don't know why lately but all my pumilio are laying eggs right up on the front glass , A few clutches are even touching the glass ????? 


















I've had a couple Black jeans sightings , brief though . Here's the female .










They are still shy . But not shy enough to not use the film cannister . A clutch of eggs already ! 










And the alanis started coming out of the water and are coloring up nicely . 


















Here are a couple better pictures of som of my new frogs . 

BriBri.

















Summersi.


















Veradero.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

nice veradero and summersi!!


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: Its been an excellent week . (lots of pics) 5-27-09*

I woke up to a nice sight this morning while feeding . I never get tired of seeing this no matter how many times I see it . The female Eldorado transporting . And she looks quite a bit thinner than before !








So far she transported at least nine tads .
And after putting them in their new tank , I can hear the male calling alot more , and Louder ! I think he is now my loudest frog of all . 

I found some more Retic and Vent eggs but they both still keep going bad . 
But The Black jeans eggs are devoloping .  

I also spent most of the holiday weekend working in the frog room . And I think I have it about 90% of how I want everything , with the space I have . 
Moving tanks around , re-wiring fans , re-plumbing misters , pumps , reseviour, making and installing new light set ups , ect.

Here is my new misting pump - resevior setup . One pump was just not cutting it any more so I added another , and I figured I would also use more water ( and I was right ! ). So I am using a extra 10 gal tank I had sitting around . I drilled it once for each pump and installed bulkheads and shutoff valves in case I ever have to change out one of the pumps . That water level is 3 1/2 days worth of misting from full ! 









This is my new lighting setup . Basicly it is a piece of 3/4" metal conduit with a piece of metal screwed ( or welded on a couple ) to each end . Then I screw on a couple light sockets on each end wire the balasts remotely to keep the heat away from the tanks . Then screw on a reflector . I then just zippy wire tie them to the underside of the shelves . So far I've made them in 18" , 2' , 3' and 4' versions . I still have one rack to convert over and I will have got rid of the hot CF's . And they throw out at least the same amount of light with alot less heat . 

































And now the room 
All my new tanks are finally up and off the floor . 

















The whole wall , the center rack replaces the 75g. vert I used to have there . 









Other wall . 








In the "closet" next to the rack , on top of the top rack you can see my froglet crawl out tubs . When my froglets get all four legs I put them in one of these 190 oz tubs with a couple oz. of water and a couple leaves , then they are angled on their sides , so when they are ready they can climb up the sides out of the water . I haven't had one drown yet . Then they go into grow out tanks or tubs .

And the last wall .


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: Its been an excellent week . (lots of pics) 5-27-09*

very sweet setups!! how many tanks do you have in total?


----------



## onefstsnake (Jul 31, 2008)

Sweet frog room!

I wouldnt mind having one like that someday.


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

Wow , it looks like 40 not counting the 7 - 2 1/2g. froglet tanks . 
I hadn't counted them in a while , I didn't think it was that many . 

I want to replace the last two temp tens with verts eventually , but I think they will be the last ? No more room.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i keep saying the same thing, but true froggers like yourself always find room.


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

A little Woo Hoo , I found a couple clutches of eggs from the Veradero's Tonight .  Hopefully they are good as I haven't heard calling yet from the tank .


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

Woot!! Now that's some exciting news . Here's hoping that they're viable!


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

The veradero tads are doing very good so far growing quickly . 
And I finally found a pumilio froglet , I haven't found one in a while . They all have been laying eggs like crazy but that's all . Here is the first Eldorado froglet from that big mass of eggs they laid recently .









And I haven't been using this temp tank in a while because of the lack of froglets and I was checking for one to put the little eldo in and found this mess . A couple Huge yellow shrooms .








Needless to say I didnt use this one .


----------

